# Costco pre-cooked ribs



## kryinggame (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, please don't give me crap about this thread.  
I'm going have a cook out at my house within the next few weeks. I'm going to have about 20 folks. A month ago, I was at a cook out and Costco's pre-cooked ribs were served. My goodness, they were perfect. I chatted with a BBQ snob who had a few nasty comments about the ribs being pre-cooked (of course, he was on his 3rd plate at the time).  

I'm pretty sure that I'm not going to smoke ribs but will pick up a few packs of the pre-cooked ribs and then throw them on the grill.

My question is, has anyone duplicated Costco's recipe for these ribs? I usually do ribs on my MES but have never, ever gotten ribs as good as Costco's pre-cooked ribs.  How can I get my ribs to taste and look as good as these?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never tried the Costco's ribs, but i'm sure with the folks here, you can duplicate them


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 25, 2012)

my costco have ribs by kinders that are pre cooked. they smoke the ribs  with apple for 4 hours then package them. pretty good for what they are

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stoodz (Jul 17, 2016)

Recently I had these Costco ribs. There are a couple types... I forget the name but tonight I am checking the brand. There where maggot eggs in them! We are the ribs and the next day 100s of maggots came out of the packaging!


----------



## j7general (Oct 12, 2016)

Mr. Stoodz,

These particular ribs are provided by a very reputable company.  There is no way than compare with the master chefs/cooks on this sight.  

They are very good for "Rib fix".   I also enjoy the dry rub as personally don't like sauce on my ribs (wings also).

There easy and delicious!-----However this is my opinion only!

P.S.------they sell out as fast as they make them!   15.00-19.00 a rack of Killer pork ribs hot of the grill!!

Cheaper than a pizza (unless you got it from COSTCO)

Just my 2 cents.   Cheers, JOhnny


----------



## j7general (Oct 12, 2016)

I am sure all went well.

Did it?


----------



## j7general (Oct 12, 2016)

Droid Bionic  Phone!-------You are beyond ribs!-------cook the entire pig in your spare time!


----------

